# Why u get a shark in your tank



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

If I had a tank this big I would be getting some sort of scary fish do noone would ever think of this
http://www.break.com/pranks/taking-a-dip-in-the-fish-tank-2416662


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Dman said:


> If I had a tank this big I would be getting some sort of scary fish do noone would ever think of this
> http://www.break.com/pranks/taking-a-dip-in-the-fish-tank-2416662


That guys needs his teeth removed with a boot as does his buddy who thinks its funny...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Bantario said:


> That guys needs his teeth removed with a boot as does his buddy who thinks its funny...


Exactly!

Looks like they let him go


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Couple of jellyfish as well...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I want a tank that size.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

And that is why tank covers are so important...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

In case your all wondering of where the fish tank is at, it is at a Radisson Blu hotel.

This is the tank! 

http://www.thisisjersey.com/news/20...-a-youtube-hit-–-but-hotel-says-it’s-no-joke/


----------

